# Grafik der Jahrtausendwende



## shootme (14. Mai 2010)

Ja Hallo erstmal! 

Da das hier mein erster Beitrag is verzeiht mir mal bitte inhaltliche Fehler. Hoffentlich bin ich im richtigen Forenbereich.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich zufällig auf dem Dachboden meine alte Voodoo 5 Schachtel gefunden, die Karte war auch noch drinnen. Derzeit ist mir eh ein bissl fad und da wollt ich so einen richtig schönen Retro-Grafikkartenmarathon abziehen.

Derzeit auf meiner Wunschliste stehen:

Voodoo 2 1000 SLi 24MB
Voodoo 3 2000/3000/3500
Voodoo 4 4500 AGP
Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
3D Prophet 4000XT
3D Prophet 4500/4800
Geforce 256
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 2 GTS/PRO/Ultra 
Geforce 3
Riva TNT 2 Ultra
Matrox Marvel G400
ATI Rage 3D

Sollt ich alte Radeons oder Furys in die Hände bekommen werd ich die einbeziehn.

Passendes Gehäuse im Voodoo 5 5500 Verpackungsdesign ist gerade im Bau und sollte nächste Woche fertig werden, da ich noch auf Teile von Caseking warte.

Testsystem wird ein zeitgemäßer Unterbau. Daher verwende ich einen luftgekühlten Thunderbird AHYJA  mit freien Multiplikator auf max. 1533 Mhz und 512DDR auf einem MSI  KT266 PRO2. Taktvergleiche werd ich einfach durch Unter/Übertaktung des Thunderbird machen.
Bin jetzt schon richtig gespannt ob und wie weit die Voodoo2 SLI skaliert! Irgendwie rechne ich mir noch immer Chancen gegen eine 4500er aus. 

Jetzt zum Problem: Nicht alle Karten hab ich auch auf Lager, daher die Frage, ob folgende Simulationen erfahrungsgemäß möglich und auch aussagekräftig sind:

Voodoo 3 3000 vorhanden, 2000 und 3500 durch Taktanpassung möglich?
Voodoo 5 5500 vorhanden, kann man damit irgendwie eine 4500 simulieren?
Kyro 4500 vorhanden, Kyro 4800 gibts natürlich nicht. Anpassung möglich?
Geforce 2 TI is da, dafür die anderen nicht. Meines Wissens sind die aber abgesehn von den Taktraten die selben oder?
Fällt euch noch ein wichtiger Vertreter dieser denkwürdigen Ära ein, der unbedingt diesem Kräftemessen beiwohnen sollte?


OS-mäßig werd ich mich auf Win98SE beschränken.

Sollts irgendwen tatsächlich interessieren kann ich die "Ergebnisse" auch hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Floris 92 (14. Mai 2010)

In der Zeit saß ich noch im Kinderwagen

daher kann ich dir nich helfen



aber respekt das du die karten so immer noch hast


----------



## shootme (14. Mai 2010)

Is halt derzeit noch eine Wunschliste. Alle Karten hab ich noch nicht beisammen, so wie ne Geforce 256 fehlt mir komplett, aber da wird sicher noch epay weiterhelfen können. Die Marvel is geborgt (ja der will die Karte tatsächlich wieder zurück haben ), und vor der Kyro4000XT mach ich nen Kniefall ob die überhaupt noch läuft, zum testen war ich bisher zu beschäftigt.
Mein Bruder hat als erstes wieder mal gewettet das ich den Thunderbird in rauch aufgehen lass so wie damals vor 9 Jahren. Aber diesmal hab ich vorgesorgt und mir gleich 3 vom Flohmarkt geholt .


----------



## fuddles (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo, das wird sicher einige Interessieren. Allerdings eher das falsche Unterforum.

Probiers lieber hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29 oder  da : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/21

ahja willkommen und hf


----------

